# how much our holiday cost spain/Portugal/france June 2008



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Hello
Just reconciling my credit cards from our first motorhome touring holiday thought I would share it with you all.

We were away 36 nights taking the Plymouth to Santander Brittany Ferry Crossing on 25th May 2008. The crossing was £450 one way this was for motorhome, trailer with motorbike, inside cabin.

36 nights camp site fees came to £360, this includes 1 night on ferry, 1 night staying with friends and yes 1 night camping next to an aire outside Rouen ( the aire was fullup but I just parked in the football field next door with about 6 other french motorhomes. This works out at an overage of £10 per night, the most expensive site being Camping La Roche at Conil 78 euros for 3 nights, but most only work out at 10, 12, or 14 euro per night using the ACSI card, highly recommend it many of my camping neighbours were paying 20 euros for the same pitch.

Fuel from Home in Essex and back again via the Euro Tunnel (crossing on train cost £110) came to a total of £1010, this included Diesel for the motorhome not sure how many miles but roughly 25 miles per gallon and Motorbike use of 1950 miles(lots of good mountain roads in Picos de Europe, and the Pyreenees.

Food and eating out and sightseeing (not much paid sightseeing, and only eating out about 6 times, plus 2 macdonalds when we were travelling and tired. I reckon we spend just about £1100.

We did notice the difference in the euro exchange rate, plus also fuel, which in one week went up a lot when there was a shortage and we paid extra just to get some. France was the dearest for fuel, and Spain the cheapest. We only had two bouts of rain, lasting 3 or so hours each, and 1 night when we sleeping, the rest of the time we seemed to have just missed bad whether where ever we went.

We had a fantastic holiday, it was the first time in Portugal and reallyloved it there.

Now just got to pay of the credit card bill, but thanks to advice on here we used a Nationwide credit card, and also the use of ACSI saved us lots.
thanks for that
Pat


----------



## 114595 (Jul 20, 2008)

*HI*

thanks for all that useful info Pat...what's anACFI?

Jessie


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

ASCI is a camping book which includes a card that gives a discount outside peak times, most are 10, 12, 14 euros including electricity, I think I got mine via the internet, some else can advise, somethin like vivarious books.


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

where abouts in portugal did you go as we are heading there next week but have not decided where to stay


----------



## jetski (Feb 18, 2007)

where abouts in portugal did you go as we are heading there next week but have not decided where to stay


----------



## Snowey1 (Jun 9, 2008)

*Holiday Cost*

So Patsy have you an idea, what the cost was with everything, i.e. Ferry/Diesel Sites Food, the lot.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: HI*



jessie153p said:


> thanks for all that useful info Pat...what's anACFI?
> 
> Jessie


Hi Jessie,

Full details of the ACSI card HERE the 2009 card will be available about the second week in December.

Don


----------



## PAT4NEIL (Jul 21, 2007)

Total cost is brokendown as follows
Ferry Plymouth to Santander £450
camping pitches £360
Euro tunnel Calais to Folkestone £110
Fuel motorhome and motorbike £1010
Food, eating out sightseeing £1100

Making a total of £3030 that hurts

In Portugal
We went to outside Lagos Camping Turiscampo, which was an excellent site, although only 40% capacity, so in peak dont know
Orbitur San Pedro De Moel, just past Lisbon fantastic cycling along the pine forest on the coast, Orbitur camping Viana De Castelo on coast up higher than oporto, okay for a couple of days, great for windsurfing and windkiting, situated right on the beach, I wanted to go to the Minho region which we drove through, looked like great country side.

We also went to Evora, was hot there Unesco heritage site, good for culture side, but wouldnt go back, Orbitur site only just acceptable.

Pat


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Think you had a great time, we did 3 months, and all in, cost us £2200.

That said we only did 4 campsites in the whole 90 days.

It was our first time in Portugal, and would rush back tomorrow.
We had a few meals out in Portugal, and snacks in France.

Can't wait for another 3 months!


Wilse


----------



## Bill_Posters (May 28, 2007)

jetski said:


> where abouts in portugal did you go as we are heading there next week but have not decided where to stay


We stayed for some considerable time in Olhao. (Pronounced OL - EE - OW). Quite a big site. Plenty of facilities and not at all expensive.

Camping at Olhao


----------

